
Leaderboard for OpenStreetMap Mapathons (FOSS) - prashere
https://gitlab.com/prashere/osm-leaderbooard/
======
prashere
A year back, I wrote a leaderboard in python3+flask for OpenStreetMap mapathon
organized by a local free software community (FSFTN).

